
Bus Pirate [hware dbug device] - rolph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bus_Pirate
======
rolph
wikipedia article is usually a coordinated treatise edited and vetted by the
community. there are usually links from the wikipedia article so readers can
chase down breadcrumbs and primary literature references with relative ease.

You will find your dangerous prototypes link near the bottom of the page with
a number of other references, and near the top in the right side column ["ads
column"].

if you take a look at my recent submissions you will see a collection of
articles all dancing around the subject of designing a device to snarph data
from a display controller/driver chip or readable display panel.

for those that can read between the line they would just need to see the
titles and understand exactly how to make such a thing, for those that need to
read the entire articles there should be sufficient exposure provided for
someone even someone green to put it all together with guidance here and
there.

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Is there a reason that this is a link to the wikipedia article instead of
[http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Bus_Pirate](http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Bus_Pirate)
?

~~~
rolph
This is a usefull and relevant link as well.

[https://github.com/BusPirate/Bus_Pirate](https://github.com/BusPirate/Bus_Pirate)

